# Looking for Symphonic work that does not rely heavily on strings



## Misakichi_mx (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey  Well it's just as the topic says I'm looking for a Symphonic piece that doesn't rely too heavily on Strings, mainly on Violins. The reason being that our school orchestra is looking for new repertoire but the Violins section is not that big or good for that matter  , works we've been able to manage are for example:

Danzón no. 2 -Arturo Márquez
Sensemayá - Silvestre Revueltas

And a few arrangements of other stuff, I realize as I write this I'm not being very specific and that it's mostly latin american works, so I guess to sum it up, I'm looking for works where the violin parts are not too difficult, (e.g. high positions are fine as long as it's not very fast notes in high position) preferrably not very modern works. 

Thanks in advance for your replies


----------



## LvB (Nov 21, 2008)

You don't say how large your school orchestra is, so maybe this piece is too big in the winds and brass department, but Gene Gutche's _Genghis Khan_, Op. 37, is scored explicitly for "no high strings." It uses only basses. There's a description and contact info for obtaining the score here:
http://www.genegutche.org/works/genghis_khan.htm
Gutche's music was once much better known, and deserves to be rediscovered; perhaps your orchestra can be a part of the process....


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

You're looking for symphonic work that doesn't rely heavily on strings? Are you sure you're a classical fan? Do you eat spaghetti and meatballs without the spaghetti? I'm afraid all instruments are vital to an orchestral piece even if that particular instrument only plays 10 measures. No instrument is as important as the other one. The strings are the glue that holds everything together.

Please indulge us with this strange logic you've all bestowed upon us.


----------



## LvB (Nov 21, 2008)

Another work (which I should have remembered earlier!) which omits violins altogether is the Serenade #2 in A Major, Op. 16, of Johannes Brahms. Interestingly, the first version of this used violins, but he revised it so a to remove them. It's a very relaxed piece, and doesn't require large forces of any sort, so your school orchestra may find it quite appealing.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Or you could just change into a military band! I'm not sure if that's an English term or not - but basically it's an ensemble that consists only of brass, woodwind and percussion. I played trombone in one from the ages of 11 - 15, and we played lots of classical pieces arranged for military band.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

how about first , second & st.paul suite for military band from Holst.


----------



## Lang (Sep 30, 2008)

There is also the very appealing Theme and Variations for Wind Band by Schoenberg. A late, but tonal, work.


----------



## Misakichi_mx (Sep 17, 2008)

JTech82 said:


> You're looking for symphonic work that doesn't rely heavily on strings? Are you sure you're a classical fan? Do you eat spaghetti and meatballs without the spaghetti? I'm afraid all instruments are vital to an orchestral piece even if that particular instrument only plays 10 measures. No instrument is as important as the other one. The strings are the glue that holds everything together.
> 
> Please indulge us with this strange logic you've all bestowed upon us.


Well, as I said before, my school orchestra doesn't have many good violin players and I didn't say I wanted no strings at all, just not very hard violin parts, now I'm sure it's quite a difficult request, as a classical fan (and yes, I'm quite sure I'm a fan) I know there aren't many works where the violins aren't very challenging, but that is precisely why I'm asking in this forum, and it's not like I want to play open strings all the time, just not THAT difficult, I mean, playing Weber's Overture from Oberon would be a mere dream right now for the first violins, but Beethoven's 1st Symphony on the other part would be difficult but possible in a year of work maybe...

I know not having very good violins is quite limiting as an orchestra which is why I'm frustrated enough with it to ask for "easier" pieces, but it certainly won't change to a military band (though it'd be cool to have one too), that's really not the point of why the project was formed. Besides, the violas, double bass (we only have one  ) and cellos are decent, and the woodwinds and percussions are quite good (the brasses are somewhat lacking in size) so there must be some stuff we can play.

Thanks everyone for the suggestions so far though


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

OK genuine suggestion - Ballet Egyptien by Luigini - I don't think there are any parts that are too challenging, yet it sounds great as a whole.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

JTech82 said:


> You're looking for symphonic work that doesn't rely heavily on strings? Are you sure you're a classical fan? Do you eat spaghetti and meatballs without the spaghetti? I'm afraid all instruments are vital to an orchestral piece even if that particular instrument only plays 10 measures. No instrument is as important as the other one. The strings are the glue that holds everything together.
> 
> Please indulge us with this strange logic you've all bestowed upon us.


A new member asks a perfectly valid question and you get straight in there with the insults! Do you really think your attitude is a good advertisment to attract members?

I think you're the one in need of explaining your strange logic to be honest. What do you mean saying "no instrument is as important as the other one?" That's total bogus! In classical music, the strings had far greater importance than woodwind!

Also, when Tan Dun writes for musical saws and car parts for the youtube orchestra, are these as important as all the other instruments?

To question someones appreciation for classical music is not going to encourage them to get fulfillment out of it. This demotes classical music for them and does not work in favour for classical music on the whole. Therefore, as you are blatantly impeding the joy of classical music, I should ask you "Are you sure you're a classical fan?"


----------



## Herzeleide (Feb 25, 2008)

Messiaen - _Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum_ and _Couleurs de la cité céleste_.

Neither orchestra contains strings.

Birtwistle's music often does not rely on strings - he much prefers wind instruments.


----------



## Misakichi_mx (Sep 17, 2008)

jezbo said:


> OK genuine suggestion - Ballet Egyptien by Luigini - I don't think there are any parts that are too challenging, yet it sounds great as a whole.


Thanks jezbo! I'll certainly check it out  it doesn't seem to be too difficult.

Any other ideas? please I don't want the strings to be omitted


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

Most of the concert bands that I have seen lately include one string instrument-a string bass.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Despite all the cynicism you have received i know that some sections of Kodalys Hary Janos suite do not use strings, specifically The Battle and Defeat of Napoleon is one movement im sure about.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Check out Debussy and Ravel. They're music does not rely heavily on strings, but rather the importance of the woodwinds and harp.


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

The Symphony for Winds of Stravinsky and the Sinfonietta of Janácek. No strings attached.

Also the Symphony of Psalms has a very tiny string section.


----------



## Saturnus (Nov 7, 2006)

Ravel's version of Mussorgsky's Pictures on an Exhibition can be given adequate performance with less than mediocre strings I think. One of the movments is even tacet for the strings.


----------



## Misakichi_mx (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks Mirror Image and Saturnus!  I'll check those out, as for having no strings in the pieces, well I really want the full orchestra, not just double bass  We're getting better though, we'll do the Egmont Overture next semester I believe, so anything within that range of difficulty would be fine (perhaps slightly easier for the first violins :S) Thanks again for all your suggestions!


----------



## SONDEK (Sep 29, 2017)

bassClef said:


> OK genuine suggestion - Ballet Egyptien by Luigini - I don't think there are any parts that are too challenging, yet it sounds great as a whole.


*Ballet Egyptien by Luigini*

BASSCLEF
I know this is a very old thread, but... I agree. I recently stumbled upon this wonderful piece of music.
I can't believe that it is not more popular and hasn't formed part of the standard orchestral repertoire.
The version I own on vinyl LP is marvelously played by ANATOLE FISTOULARI / RPO (PHILHARMONIA) - Circa 1959.
Don't miss it!

:cheers:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I've long loved the _Grande symphonie funèbre et triomphale_ by Hector Berlioz. No strings. It's a symphony for wind band, and it's rather emphatic. I suspect that a good orchestral director could channel a weak violin section into the piece to double flutes and clarinets at times. The lower strings could be hitched onto some of the lower wind instruments as well. All in all this should be a fun piece to play, regardless of your instrument.






While I was searching for a video, I found this: a performance with Simon Rattle that utilizes the string section in the Berlioz piece. Splendid!


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Try:
Myaskovsky: Symphony no. XIX for Military Band (1939)


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Janacek - Sinfonietta

Not quite symphonic nor totally devoid of strings but worth considering.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I wonder if there is any software that would yank the strings out of a symphonic recording?


----------

